# How much Nutri-Cal for underweight baby?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been giving Charlie and Mouse (two probably MC babies, 31 days old today) Nutri-Cal that I just picked up yesterday. They of course love it, and I want to make sure they put on some weight and can actually absorb nutrients since they are so small compared to their growing siblings. Mouse is the smallest girl at 65.5g, 11.8g smaller than her smallest sister (the biggest sister is 80.9g). Charlie is not much bigger than she is. He is 67.9g, and 16.3g less than his smallest brother (the biggest brother weighs 92.4g).

Would giving them a pea sized glob twice a day be good? Less/more?

Also just adding, Charlie loves it so much that after a couple licks, he tries to "power suck" it as if he's nursing and opens his mouth and tries to suck it down with just his palate (like how babies do when nursing and trying to drink as much and as fast as possible). Its pretty cute because of course this doesn't work so he has to go back to licking, but then gets too excited and tries to power suck again lol!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone please?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, for cats/dogs it's dosage is:
To supplement the animal’s caloric or nutritional intake: 1 1/2 tsp per 4.5 kg body weight daily.When the animal is not eating its full ration of feed 3 tsp (1 tbsp) per 4.5 kg body weight daily.


That doesn't really help much but there are about 5ml / tsp. So I would say if supplementing them I would use no more than 1ml / day.


----------

